# Is a Bobcat for me?



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's one of my properties. I dont remember how long the driveways are off hand, but I believe they were around 2-300 feet long. Next year they're building another complex next to this one. I'm thinking about picking up a Bobcat 220 with a 10 foot pusher and a blower. Will this machine have enough power and weight to make the push, or will I get stuck half way?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

No one has anything to say? This is the complex I have now.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I think a Skid-Steer would be beneficial anyways even without the pusher or blower. You have the ability to pick up snow and MOVE it where YOU want it. But if it was me, I would probably buy the pusher too...


----------



## JMurph (Nov 20, 2006)

*10' pusher*

I bought a ten foot pusher this year for my skidsteer, but haven't had a chance to use it. Hopefully I will let you know after wednesday.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i personally dont care for bobcat's i dont like the controls.. but then again im a spoiled ass operator who gets to pick and choose what i run.. id much rather have a cat or something with hand controls.. yes i know bobcats have a hand control unit out. ive just never been in one.

payton


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

i think a skid steer would be good for your situation at my work we use skid steers for all our townhome complexes


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

if there is alot of snow a 10ft pusher might be too much. 
personally i cant stand cats controls, you push forward on the joystick, and eventully it gets moving.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I use a bobcat s300 to push snow at an appartmet complex in cheektowaga. It has been my expericence that bigger is better. I like it for many reasons the biggest is that it allows us to put the snow where we want it. We push the rows where the cars are parked out to the roads where the skid takes it to the end where we stack it. I have a 10' pusher on it (containment plow) works great. We also use the bucket alot their to move snow from the fire hydrants and to clean off the sidewalks.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

How does the 10 foot pusher work for our heavy lake effect snowfalls? Does it have any trouble pushing long distances in heavy snow, say 1-2 feet? I'd need to make the 2-300 foot runs. Im really leaning twards the S220 because I have a limited budget. How much did your s300 run you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## bobcat s-160 (Feb 27, 2007)

*snow*

i think it would push it. i would get a big bucket too it will come in handy.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Can anyone give me a rough price range for a 220 with a/c and heat? I thinking high $20's to low 30's


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

*price*

i cant tell you about s220 but a a300 is 48K with all options, the last cat we bought was a 246c and it was in the low 40k's but its got presurized cab 2spd hydcoup AIR RIDE SEAT rad and a bunch of other crap (all opt) our 246b dressed the same way was mid 30K's the 246a we bought 2 of them and the cab 2sp mach was 32K and the open cab was 26K all machines were bought new and none compares to the C model we was one of the first is MO to get one and we was the first to get the 2spd but we ordered it A YEAR AND A HALF before we got it, this year we bought a secondhand toolcat so we'll se how it works, as far as the snow pusher if you have a wet snow of any depth it's gonna be tough we had 24" of wet THUNDERSNOW and skid steers were challanged so we had to go to all buckets

In conclusion my advice to you is buy a light material bkt and a used straight blade b/c when we go to town we'll load one 30' trailer w/ attachments and during the storm there is always a blade or a box on the trailer never a bucket


----------

